# Ansomone - Real or fake



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried these, pretty sure there whats used in chinese hospitals if i remember correctly?

Not sure if these are often faked?



Manufactures site has anti-counterfiting on it, so might suggest they are often faked..(haven't got them so cant try the code)

Looking at the above pic, only thing i notice is that the seal/label is on a different way round, and the blue on the box appears darker..

Pic below from manufacturers website..anti-counterfeit link..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Never seen blue packs just red mate ...wait for more info


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a few kits of anosomone around Christmas red colour scheme, each little box came with a water ampule and a instruction leaflet, very well packaged, i wasn't impressed with it no sides what so ever, so I would say their are a lot of counterfeits floating about


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used ansomone back a few years ago and it was red certainly not blue...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Guys..

The manufactures site shows blue boxes, so these must be new..

http://www.ankebio.com/english/ansomone.asp?third_id=4

Also says New packing here, plus New size vials

http://www.ankebio.com/english/ansomone.asp?third_id=2


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Colour has nothing to do with that.

Every different colour=different kind of IUs

Orange=2IU kit

Red=4IU kit

Blue=10IU kit

And there are more kinds of kits (6IU,6,5IU,16IU) and each one come in a different colour

But important thing is:

a) you didnt buy directly from manufacturer (Ankebio company) so you have many chances you got fake product

B) legit ansomone come with anticounterfeith codes and steril water ampoule next to every vial inside little box

Ansomone is one of the most faker products around China

When legit is a great GH,but still not pharma grade in my opinion.

I can sure that to you because I got fake kits from a local dealer...that were junk... and finally got legit kits (500IU) directly from ankebio...good stuff..similar results as old Hyges from Dr. Lyn Ive run last year (.cn)


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I've used blue ones direct from the ankebio factory.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

For those people who have used both hygetropin (10iu yellow tops) and ansomone..cost aside how did they compare to each other?

Which would you use and why?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow Joe first post and your from china what factory do you represent ?


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

thoon said:


> Wow Joe first post and your from china what factory do you represent ?


 Obviously he´s an ankebio´s reps


----------

